# Rogers Communications TSX:RCI.B



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

It is strange that I can't find an existing thread on RCI.B in "Individual Stocks/Equities". Am I blind?

Anyhow, there is talk that the failure of any Canadian teams to get into the playoffs would hit Rogers pretty hard. Is anyone aware of a detailed analysis of the effects it would have? Presumably they would give up some advertising and pay-per-view revenue. But I suspect a lot of sports based subscriber packages and so forth are already sold. My feeling is that the effect would be relatively small on a single-season basis, but if the same thing happened a couple of years in a row, the hockey deal could be pretty bad for them.

Anyone know how much they make on the hockey side of things? What is the potential big-picture effect if they can't sell the playoffs to anyone?


Edit:

CBC article -- http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/rogers-nhl-playoffs-1.3461906


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> there is talk that the failure of any Canadian teams to get into the playoffs would hit Rogers pretty hard.


 On the one hand, it will hit Rogers... on the other hand , Rogers gonna get a huge profit from 2016 World Cup of Hockey ,. This is going to be the most interesting hockey tournament in decade!
Also, Rogers should get not bad income from Raptors


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't forget the $USD payroll of the Blue Jays


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

RCI.B- A big company with fingers in a lot of media consumed regularly by vast swaths of the population. so a sudden price demise is unlikely. 

yes I own some of this as well as BCE as my telecom holdings. 
I am mostly in etf's in the rrsp and tfsa, so the non registered is where I hold my raw equities. 
I work with individual equities to try to stay more attuned to the economy, and become a more educated investor.


----------



## explorer416 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's a link to the existing Rogers thread. For some reason, it's in "Money Topics -> Investing" and not in "Individual Stocks/Equities": 

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/5249-Rogers-Communications-Inc-(RCI-B)


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I think Rogers cell & internet will be fine.
Cable TV, a very high margin business, is dying.

I think cord cutting is having an impact, the new "basic" cable packages might have an impact, but I think it might actually slow cord cutting.

I'd have to look, but I think the share price is too high for Rogers-(Cable TV Business)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I would agree, the basic package will make cable affordable again for many people.


----------



## Infinity7 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ponderling said:


> RCI.B- A big company with fingers in a lot of media consumed regularly by vast swaths of the population. so a sudden price demise is unlikely.


It will not drop suddenly, it will decline slowly ... 

Telecom companies usually fail to create value / cash returns for investors. Better look at other industries or at least at MNVO operators who don't have assets and capex


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

The core business may decline but that's why you've seen RCI.B and BCE evolve more into the content side of things.That's the money going forward rather than delivering the content. Interesting that Telus and Shaw seem to go about it the other way.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

https://www.thestar.com/business/2017/04/21/rogers-ceos-new-obsession-with-customer-service-just-makes-good-business-sense-wells.html



> Here’s a quiz. Name the company referred to in the quotation below.
> 
> “First and foremost, DELETED follows a strategy built around the customer — not around price, process, brand, technology, or any other corporate tactic or buzzword you can think of. When the company considers how it can improve service and results, it asks itself one question: ‘What would the customer want?’”
> 
> ...


 ... yep, just a choice of words - interesting air -blowing. Haunting alright for customers with its glorious crap services ... for decades. CEO Joe Natale should actually sit down as a CSR and listen to some of teh call complaints going there or better yet, simple enough, actually "read the e-complaints" sent to his management instead of deleting them.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is a website that tracks Canadian outages live and Rogers is at the top of the list of complaints.

http://canadianoutages.com/status/rogers

For months there has been continually intermittent access for all their services and they continually deny it is a problem.

People are re-booting their digital television boxes and wireless routers constantly. From what I have read on tech websites, it has something to do with the "loss of packets"..........whatever that means. Rogers is ripping people off charging for full use of high speed internet and wireless while not delivering the product every day.

I can only assume their inability to address the issue is due to severe infrastructure problems, and that may be a costly fix.

If Rogers cared about their customers they wouldn't have abandoned their loyalty points program and free Shomi offering and replaced it with a credit card you have to use to gain points.

The Canadian telcos are making fools of the CRTC and Canadian consumers. 

How about the "skinny" packages. They worked out well........not.

If Canadian consumers ever get some real choice, the Canadian carriers are going to be the telco equivalent of Netscape.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

What is the news today on RCI.B that is causing a 3% drop?

If it's the CRTC MVNO issue, I don't see it affecting Telus or Bell so far. And Rogers already supports the cheapest MVNOs going (7-11 and Petrocan) so I don't see this being the big news.


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

Trudeau is out to destroy another industry is my guess. They can say during campaigning that they will lower phone plans for all!! If they want to change the rules after the game started it's not fair.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think someone exited a large position...was at all time highs good time to lock in profits.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

gardner said:


> What is the news today on RCI.B that is causing a 3% drop?
> 
> If it's the CRTC MVNO issue, I don't see it affecting Telus or Bell so far. And Rogers already supports the cheapest MVNOs going (7-11 and Petrocan) so I don't see this being the big news.


Couldn't find any other reason except CRTC issue (reviewing our telecoms mobile plans). Telus also down about 1.5%...



> I think someone exited a large position


 to cause this drop , some serious institution should exit position...or maybe some insiders?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

This spring I sold my RCI.B and moved this part of my telecom exposure into Cogeco. So far I am pleased.
That does not mean that RCI.B wont be bought again in the future.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cogeco is being targeted for a takeover by Altice USA Inc. in partnership with Rogers Communications Inc.

Rogers teams with Altice USA on $10.3B offer to buy Cogeco - BNN Bloomberg


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone know why RCI.B has dropped to a near 4 yr low? (It dropped during mid-March - like everything else - but the trend has been low and getting lower, unlike Telus.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Rogers pays a whack for rights for sportsnet content, and guess how much ad revenue it has been able to sell to reruns ?That might be part of why Rogers is sagging. 

Cel phones are a lot more portable between carriers these days compared to a few years ago , and that may be hurting their bottom line as well.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree Rogers is hurting with their programming, especially sportsnet. 

Was on my list to sell my shares last year but the tax tail wagged the dog (huge cap gains on this one) and I sold PWF instead.


----------



## Afp (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been owner of RCI.B since 2012, this investment is mediocre at best for me but I can't complain, many or most Canadian stocks have done worse.

For what it worth, I use its dividend to pay my cell phone and internet bills, still have some left over for several times eat out each month.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Rogers tops Q3 expectations even though revenue, profit down.

Rogers tops Q3 expectations even though revenue, profit down - BNN Bloomberg


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Back into RCI.B today, on the expectation that the darkest clouds for sports programming may be passing, and the analysts note that showed hope in the wireless market.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I watched my 1st SportsNet game in a long time Calgary-Edmonton. Lets just say Rogers adherence to affirmative action makes me first want to sell my shares. My wife has more hockey knowledge than any person in that fiasco.

(The rematch was marginally better done)


----------

